# Watching NFL games in Dubai



## Irish_Ben (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I'm moving to Dubai in the very near future and want to know if there are any groups of NFL supporters who *meet up every Sunday* to watch a NFL game or two? Please let me know where this is happening.

If not - can people let me know if they would be interested in meeting up to watch the game we all love and I will try arrange a suitable venue with refreshments. 

As a NFL fan I really enjoy the games more surrounded by similar fans no matter who you support (even Raiders Fans).

As a long suffering Dolphins fan I havent had much to cheer over the last decade but hopefully things are changing this season.

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Do some searches on NFL as there are many threads on the topic. The NFL is not popular here and combined with the timings of live games not something that is commonly shown in bars.

Personally, I buy NFL Game Pass and watch at home. Obviously, that does not meet your objective of enjoying the game with others. You could try and put a group together. I love it that way, because when watch the games on demand they remove commercials and half time show.


----------



## MikeAlphaWhiskey (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey, I stumbled on a bar that plays Sunday's games on a big projection screen. It's called the Cube at Meydan Golfcourse. it's attached to the Meydan horse racetrack and serves good grub and drinks. The toughest part about the games though, is the the start time. early game in the US doesn't start until 9pm here, so you would have to be a little bit of a night owl if you wanted to catch two games

Hope this helps, and welcome to Dubai


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Irish_Ben said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in the very near future and want to know if there are any groups of NFL supporters who *meet up every Sunday* to watch a NFL game or two? Please let me know where this is happening.
> 
> ...


Give these guys a shout ... 

The domain name EAFL.COM. 

Apart from having local teams and a league etc, they do organize meetup's and get together to watch games sometimes. 



Irish_Ben said:


> As a long suffering Dolphins fan I havent had much to cheer over the last decade but hopefully things are changing this season.
> 
> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


Talk about a suffering fan, while not a 'long suffering fan' (they've been great recently), the Falcons are done for this year though , now all that's left for me is to root against the Aint's and for Peyton Manning ...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

saraswat said:


> now all that's left for me is to root for Peyton Manning ...


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

With the last 6-year performance blip well and truly consigned to the dustbin, the Giants are firmly back on track to be a 4-12 laughing stock. Nicely done guys, you suck. 

I was training with the EAFL guys last year, but between an injury, work load and general rubbishness, I dropped out. Good bunch of people, and the staff have some real pedigree.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> the Giants are firmly back on track to be a 4-12 laughing stock. Nicely done guys, you suck.


4-12 ??!!?? That's a stretch there buddy. Eli can't help but throw interceptions this year, I'd be happy if the Falcons get to that record...


----------



## Irish_Ben (Oct 9, 2013)

Lads,

Thanks for all the updates.

Saraswot is that the correct website for those lads? I definitely want to checking in with them although my playing days are over. 

When you remember the glory days of Dan Marino (A real QB) its time to hang the cleats up.


----------



## Tackledummy (Jul 14, 2013)

Hey the EAFL website is at: www.eafl.ae

I play for one of the teams, and as someone said, well organised, fun and they do organise activities from time to time (seem to recall going to the Qube (mentioned above) a few times)

I have Gamepass, would highly recommend!!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Whoops, sorry about that .. Tackledummy already put up the right one ..

About Peyton Vs Marino, I do agree Marino was great, one of the greatest, but he didn't really move franchises in his career, get hurt bad enough to sit out a whole season and then come back into a new system, organization, coaching staff etc.. and straight dominate. 

Also no one is better at dissecting the defense making the calls on the line and running the no-huddle / 2 minute offense. Like Elway said recently, Peyton is guy that started the no-huddle...


----------



## Irish_Ben (Oct 9, 2013)

Peyton is a quality player but I still but Marino ahead on him based on what he did while operating a totally different era. The modern game is totally favouring the QBs and the passing games. If Marino played with anything that resembled a defense and could tackle he would have ended up with at least 1 if not more Super Bowl rings.

As for Elway's comments about Peyton and the no huddle I remember those Jim Kelly Buffalo Bills running the no huddle for years in the early 90s


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Irish_Ben said:


> Peyton is a quality player but I still but Marino ahead on him based on what he did while operating a totally different era. The modern game is totally favouring the QBs and the passing games. If Marino played with anything that resembled a defense and could tackle he would have ended up with at least 1 if not more Super Bowl rings.
> 
> As for Elway's comments about Peyton and the no huddle I remember those Jim Kelly Buffalo Bills running the no huddle for years in the early 90s


Fair enough, while I didnt watch Marino play (too young), I have watched the various 'classics' he's featured in, and it did seem like a better defense and maybe one star reciever would have done the trick. 

As far as the no huddle, there was a definite pre-Peyton no huddle and then a post-Peyton no huddle. Nobody ran a no-huddle with as many audibles and misdirection prior to Peyton starting his thing, the complex version employed by many now (chip kelly for one) has got to be attributed to what started in Indy ...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am old enough to have seen Marino, although back then you did not have the ability to see games like today where you could watch any team on any given Sunday. And not to take away from anything he did in his great career

But...

What Manning is doing this season is, in my opinion, unprecedented in NFL history. The man is playing absolutely out of his mind. His worst game is 300 yards and 2 touchdowns.

(For full discloser, while I will always live and die with the Bears I had lived in CO for nearly 20 years and am a Broncos fan)


----------



## Irish_Ben (Oct 9, 2013)

What Manning is doing this season is frightening alright and his game management at the line of scrimmage is incredible. I am delighted that he has been a great success on his comeback from his neck injury even though I hasn't a big fan beforehand.

The easiest job in the world right now must be the offensive co-ordinator of the Broncos. I bet his job is to tell the offense to take the field and then he sits back and lets Peyton call the plays.

They are great to watch too but I don't think they will win in all. The defence is giving up too many points which is never a good sign.

Offense wins games but defence wins championship.

:second::second::second::second:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Any team Peyton's on, the O.C is getting a free paycheck ...


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Im looking forward to the return of Peyton to Indy next week and the showdown with Andrew Luck. Although im pretty certain Manning is gonna show the youngin how its done. Anyway im from the bay area so im a lifetime niner fan and although im ok with Kaep, im seriously disappointed Harbaugh and the crew passed on Peyton and didnt even make an offer while he was being shopped around before signing with denver. Makes me just imagine what could have been with our defense and then peyton manning controlling the offense....


----------



## Irish_Ben (Oct 9, 2013)

The 49ers will be fine. They are dealing with some injuries on offense that is hampering them at the moment. I would love to see them stuff those Seahawks in the playoffs.

I think Colin Kaepernick will develop further into a great QB but I hear you on Manning. He could make any team win now. 

Being a Dolphins fan we went through the same with the "Manning show" but it was worse cause he came to us for a visit and turned us down. Like the 49ers we have a good QB in Tannehill at the moment so I am optimistic about the future. 

Looking forward to the Manning V Luck game. Luck looks like the second coming of Manning at the moment.


----------



## Irish_Ben (Oct 9, 2013)

Folks I am in Wembley tomorrow watching the 49ers pound the Jags.

I'm over in Dubai next week if anyone wants a program from the game. Let me know soon.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

If you get a cable package with [OSN 2] they show two NFL games every Sunday nights [usually starting around 9pm or 10]and you can also get Fox sports which shows one or two games every Sunday.
If you search the net there are [free live stream sites ] that work really good.

There are a lot of REAL FOOTBALL [NFL] fans are its just the times of the games.


----------



## Rogersam (Oct 29, 2013)

Irish_Ben said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in the very near future and want to know if there are any groups of NFL supporters who *meet up every Sunday* to watch a NFL game or two? Please let me know where this is happening.
> 
> ...


I do watch NFL games from Dubai. I'm a big fan of Raiders team. I also like to watch these matches surrounded with a group of people.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Your in the NFL brotherhood so say [GAMES] not matches.[lol]


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone on the NCAA?

GO TIGERS!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

The NCAA will be a lot better next year with the playoff system,because if things stay the way they are now we could have four unbeaten teams or more,but there is still plenty of time for some teams to get knocked off.


----------



## suprafromhell (Oct 9, 2013)

*hmmm*

new England patriots major fan here !! im cool with anybody as long as you don't mention the jets,ravens or the colts !  arty:


I mostly watch the game at home or thru ipad using NFL gamepass, not sure if they show the games in any bars around here ...


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

So where we at on this "anywhere to watch" thing? Any sports bars showing games possibly around MOE?


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

I occasionally have a game on in Nezesaussi in Al Manzil guys.

However the OSN choice of games can be bizarre so don't really push it.

Let me check the upcoming schedule and I'll try to sort something out for you


----------



## JonGard (Aug 18, 2013)

Sadly we can just show the one OSN game per week (no Fox Sports).

As an example this week it's sadly Chiefs v Chargers. 

Not sure that game'll drag anyone out 

Problem with OSN is that on occasion they've also changed the game from the scheduled game on the day.

Sadly I couldn't find you guys a haunt!


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I am in the I can't be choosy camp when it comes to my Football over here,if there is a game on I am watching it,because we could have nothing. I went with the Rams vs Bears last night when the better game was the Chiefs vs Chargers so you never know.

Lst year the bar called the CUBE at Maydan had a game on every weeks,but I am not sure about this season


----------



## beamo999 (Nov 25, 2013)

*NFL in Dubai, solved the problem*



JonGard said:


> Sadly we can just show the one OSN game per week (no Fox Sports).
> 
> As an example this week it's sadly Chiefs v Chargers.
> 
> ...


Hi Guys, 

been living in the area for about 6 years now, and man can a American sports fan living in Dubai be a pain. 

I have subscribed to every single "package" from ever single "service provider" you can think of to satisfy my fix, and its has been the most frustrating experience.

ESPN, combined with Fox Sports used to be the best available source for football games, but July 1st ESPN ended their service with the Middle East, major disaster for me!

I finally found the solution, and now enjoy any game I wish to watch from the comfort of my home.

Since the games are on in the middle of the night, it makes it tough to get with others and catch a game. However, I would be interested in putting together a fantasy football Dubai league if any of you guys are game?? let me know


----------



## Harryjones (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, i also came to know that ESPN ended their service with the Middle East. A big blow to sports lovers in Dubai.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

I can also see any game,BUT the time kills me and I hate watching replays of a game,playoffs and the Superbowl = going to bed very early getting us early and staying up all night.


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

100% in for a fantasy league....just sucks gotta wait tilnext season



beamo999 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> been living in the area for about 6 years now, and man can a American sports fan living in Dubai be a pain.
> 
> ...


----------



## karynm (Jun 14, 2012)

Guys, I've just come across this thread _(usually I'm quicker but getting 350 players around three cities kitted up and ready to go has taken up all my time since our new season started in October!)._

We played a game as the UAE Falcons _(against the American University of Beirut) _on Friday at the Al Ain Rugby Club and will now have a break over the holidays before starting up again in January. I hope you all make it along to see some live action in the new year, check out the schedule on www.EAFL.ae. The first big game day at our new stadium in Dubai Sports City will be Saturday 15 Feb- put it in your diaries now!

In the meantime I also wanted to let you know that some of our guys are talking about watching Sunday night NFL games at 'Claw' in Souk Al Bahar, a good new addition to the sports bar scene in Dubai.

Thanks, Karyn

EAFL League Coordinator


----------



## DustyBoots (Aug 22, 2014)

Irish_Ben said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm moving to Dubai in the very near future and want to know if there are any groups of NFL supporters who *meet up every Sunday* to watch a NFL game or two? Please let me know where this is happening.
> 
> ...


Dear Ben and All Football Fans, 

The Emirates American Football League is working with bars and hotels around Dubai, Abu Dhabi, and Al Ain to broadcast NFL games - in particular the Sunday afternoon games, as those will air live at 9pm UAE time. 

At the moment, the Media One Hotel in Dubai Marina will be showing the games on Sunday evenings with drink specials, food deals, and such. The players from the Dubai Stallions and Dubai Barracudas men's team will also be there, ensuring a good base of fans. 

Last year, I believe the Crown Plaza and Stars & Bars in Abu Dhabi were showing games. 

I'll continue to update this forum as we convince more bars/hotels to start showing the games - especially in Abu Dhabi and Al AIn. 

Follow our Facebook page ( EmiratesAmericanFootballLeague ) for info on the local football scene and football style events.

See you at the game!

Dustin Cherniawski
General Manager 
Emirates American Football League


----------



## Awesome Z (Aug 22, 2014)

DustyBoots said:


> Dear Ben and All Football Fans,
> 
> The Emirates American Football League is working with bars and hotels around Dubai, Abu Dhabi, and Al Ain to broadcast NFL games - in particular the Sunday afternoon games, as those will air live at 9pm UAE time.
> 
> ...


Great New... Appreciated.
I have been watching the games on Game pass at home, but watching it at a Bar with crowds is always the "better" choice. 
Thanks.


----------



## NPR (Jun 9, 2013)

DustyBoots said:


> At the moment, the Media One Hotel in Dubai Marina will be showing the games on Sunday evenings with drink specials, food deals, and such. The players from the Dubai Stallions and Dubai Barracudas men's team will also be there, ensuring a good base of fans.


*Bumping an old thread:*

I'm looking for someplace to watch the 1pm EST NFL games live in Dubai on Sunday, Sept 13th.

Will the games be showing at the Media One Hotel? Any other recommendations?

TIA.

NPR


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

NPR said:


> *Bumping an old thread:*
> 
> I'm looking for someplace to watch the 1pm EST NFL games live in Dubai on Sunday, Sept 13th.
> 
> ...


The Meridien JBR will be showing it but probably not the best for atmosphere.

Mcgettigens in JLT is always good for any sport, Barasti in the marina and also double deckers is good for sport, depends what you are going for, the meridien is you want to quietly watch the game or any of the others for a bit of atmosphere


----------



## NPR (Jun 9, 2013)

Yussif said:


> The Meridien JBR will be showing it but probably not the best for atmosphere.
> 
> Mcgettigens in JLT is always good for any sport, Barasti in the marina and also double deckers is good for sport, depends what you are going for, the meridien is you want to quietly watch the game or any of the others for a bit of atmosphere


Do you know if all of the McGettigan's locations show the games? I'll be staying very close to their WTC venue. 

Though Barasti sounds like it could be fun.

Thanks.

NPR


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Go Pack Go.

Looks like Jordy has torn his ACL and is out for the season.

AROD will still get us the Superb Owl


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm a Jet's man.....I know I know I know..... 


*Just* *End* *The* *Season*

Though with Geno out with a busted face we might win a few.

There was a rumor that when the fight occurred in the locker room Geno did try and throw a punch......but it was intercepted.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> I'm a Jet's man.....I know I know I know.....
> 
> 
> *Just* *End* *The* *Season*
> ...


At least its better than the Butt Fumble


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

iggles said:


> At least its better than the Butt Fumble


Highlight of the season that one, well that and the Tebow debacle.

Its the Jets though, what do you expect......we aim to please, the blooper reels.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

NPR said:


> *Bumping an old thread:*
> 
> I'm looking for someplace to watch the 1pm EST NFL games live in Dubai on Sunday, Sept 13th.
> 
> ...





NPR said:


> Do you know if all of the McGettigan's locations show the games? I'll be staying very close to their WTC venue.
> 
> Though Barasti sounds like it could be fun.
> 
> ...


I'll let you know later, i know a guy there, they would usually show the games anyway as long as they have the channels, hes gonna let me know tonight.


----------



## NPR (Jun 9, 2013)

Yussif said:


> I'll let you know later, i know a guy there, they would usually show the games anyway as long as they have the channels, hes gonna let me know tonight.


Any follow up? I emailed McGettigan's. They replied that they're not showing NFL games.

I'd really like to watch the Jets/Cleveland game.

Any solid leads are appreciated. I'd like to avoid cabbing from bar-to-bar at game time trying to find someplace showing the game.

NPR


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Give the EAFL office a call and ask them for advice, or one of the clubs


----------



## NPR (Jun 9, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> Give the EAFL office a call and ask them for advice, or one of the clubs


Thanks. I don't live in the UAE (just passing through) so I'm not sure what the "clubs" are? I had to Google EAFL 

NPR


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

NPR said:


> Thanks. I don't live in the UAE (just passing through) so I'm not sure what the "clubs" are? I had to Google EAFL
> 
> NPR


Sorry, there's a few American football teams in UAE and you know the emirates American football league now  maybe a team or EAFL Facebook page would be more helpful - I'm sure there are bars that show games on Sunday nights bit guess it'd be more fun to go where other fans hang out..


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

NPR said:


> I'd really like to watch the Jets/Cleveland game.


You want to watch the most boring game of the week...Ok then


----------



## NPR (Jun 9, 2013)

I emailed Barasti. They said they're only showing one game - Green Bay vs. Chicago.

NPR


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

NPR said:


> I emailed Barasti. They said they're only showing one game - Green Bay vs. Chicago.
> 
> NPR



GO PACK GO!! 

9pm kick off as well so not to late, I will be watching it in Abu Dhabi. I usually go to NRG in the meridian complex.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

npr said:


> *bumping an old thread:*
> 
> i'm looking for someplace to watch the 1pm est nfl games live in dubai on sunday, sept 13th.
> 
> ...


 .


----------



## NPR (Jun 9, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> .
> View attachment 50722


Thank you! 

NPR


----------



## NPR (Jun 9, 2013)

Claw was a bust. They were only showing two games. They said the max they could possibly show would be five (despite there being seven games advertised above) but three of their receivers were inop. 

I ended up back at the hotel listening to the ESPN radio stream for the second half.

NPR


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

why didn't you stream it from p2p?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I see Cowboys won in the last few seconds....


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> I see Cowboys won in the last few seconds....


1st week of the season, so not that vitally important, as most teams are rusty. I have noticed alot of injuries so far this season. 

But for a Packer fan it was a great day

Bears lost
Seattle lost
Colts Lost (looking at the Superb Owl) 
Lions Lost


----------

